# Meija Makes up for not putting Howard in Top SFs List, Names Dirk #1 PF



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9655561


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Still the wrong move.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl this guy is a joke, and his list of SF was correct imo, Howard isn't top 10 just yet.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know. But his original list was wrong - he didn't list Howard in the Top 20, which is pretty wild. Sticking him at #11 as an afterthought is still the wrong move, he's not that high. 

And Dre, how is this wrong? KG's and Duncan's careers are both in decline, Amare's been injured for a season, and he counted Dwight as a center.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> rofl this guy is a joke, and his list of SF was correct imo, Howard isn't top 10 just yet.


He didn't have JHo in the top 10.. But he should have. 

JHo > R.Jefferson and L.Odom

As for Dirk at #1... it's probable cause he took his team to the Finals. Having said that, I'd still put TD at #1.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I know. But his original list was wrong - he didn't list Howard in the Top 20, which is pretty wild. Sticking him at #11 as an afterthought is still the wrong move, he's not that high.
> 
> And Dre, how is this wrong? KG's and Duncan's careers are both in decline, Amare's been injured for a season, and he counted Dwight as a center.


 
It's wrong because while KG and Duncan are on their downsides, they are not in a dramatic decline, so they retain their interchangeable spots at 1 or 2 IMO. Dirk is improving, but he's nowhere near better than Duncan right now. And KG is debateable, but preference is with KG.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kids don't get excited until they hear the ice cream truck.

It's the same with some columnists. 

(Flavor of the week reference)


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He didn't have JHo in the top 10.. But he should have.
> 
> JHo > R.Jefferson and L.Odom
> 
> As for Dirk at #1... it's probable cause he took his team to the Finals. Having said that, I'd still put TD at #1.


wow hold on Josh Howard over R. Jefferson and L. Odom?? :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> wow hold on Josh Howard over R. Jefferson and L. Odom?? :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


In a heartbeat.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> In a heartbeat.


 Rationale?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> It's wrong because while KG and Duncan are on their downsides, they are not in a dramatic decline, so they retain their interchangeable spots at 1 or 2 IMO. Dirk is improving, but he's nowhere near better than Duncan right now. And KG is debateable, but preference is with KG.


Considering Dirk beat Duncan in most statistical categories this season and won the battle between the two during the playoffs...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Considering Dirk beat Duncan in most statistical categories this season and won the battle between the two during the playoffs...


Come on Stack...you should be above the stats argument. Duncan was clearly not his full self last year anyway, his injury forced him to pace himself, which is why his stats didn't look as good as they usually do. And even still, Duncan's system doesn't need/call for him to pull down a lot of stats and it never has. If Duncan was playing in a freer system, he'd have 27 every year. The Spurs offense has its limits though, which even Tim abides by. 

As far as the playoffs...it's not about Dirk beating Tim Duncan..it's about us beating them. They were beat soundly last year they were simply too slow and weren't hitting their shots. Duncan had a more than respectable series.

And furthermore, Duncan is a better 4 than Dirk because he's the far truer power forward, one of the most structured offenses in the league is centered around him, and he is the anchor of the best defense in the league. Dirk is a great player, but few people are touching Duncan talent-wise.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree with Dre, it's easy to agree with someone even if you don't like the person [email protected]#. and if you disagree with someone, do it in a nice and respectful way. Off topic i know but i just felt like saying that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know stats are superficial and ****, but seriously. At this point in their respective careers, Dirk is better than Duncan. On the All-Star team, do you really think Duncan should start over Dirk this upcoming season? Doubt it. That said, Duncan's career obviously overshadows Dirk's.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I know stats are superficial and ****, but seriously. At this point in their respective careers, Dirk is better than Duncan. On the All-Star team, do you really think Duncan should start over Dirk this upcoming season? Doubt it. That said, Duncan's career obviously overshadows Dirk's.


 No, Dirk is not better than Duncan. Take this to the General board and see what happens. 

All-Star berths have nothing to do with who's more skilled, which was proven when Gilbert Arenas was damn near left off last year.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I realize that. I'm just saying, if you were handpicking all of the All-Stars this season, you would seriously start Duncan over Dirk? Dirk's coming off the MVP season - not Timmy. Dirk led his team to the Finals past Timmy. Dirk was able to contribute more on what IMO is a team with better personnel, that can be debated.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a pretty hot debate between the two at this point in their careers; Dirk is more versatile than he has ever been because of his slashing - but he has no back to the basket game to speak of. This of course is Tim's bread and butter, and he's good from 18 as well.

:whoknows: 

Dirk's known as the matchup nightmare around the league, but it is Duncan that looked unstoppable in the semis. Did we not have the personnel? Dirk at times has been unconscious, but he's also seen Bowen and Haslem get him flustered.

:whoknows: 

I've been of the opinion that Garnett was the more complete player, and that if Minny wanted to do a deal I'd send Dirk. But the clock's been ticking on Garnett for 2-3 years. Not his game but his fire. The turmoil with the Wolves may be taking years from him, so I may be afraid to pull the trigger now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> It's a pretty hot debate between the two at this point in their careers; Dirk is more versatile than he has ever been because of his slashing - but he has no back to the basket game to speak of. This of course is Tim's bread and butter, and he's good from 18 as well.
> 
> :whoknows:
> 
> ...


 Of course years that he's played will be counted against him in the long run, but I don't think I'd just assume he's losing drive or anything. I would do that deal still.


----------

